# California Hi-Speed Rail



## GoldenSpike (Apr 30, 2012)

From the Orange Sun Register:

 

The final deal killer for California high-speed rail

Does the photo at the link say it all?


----------



## Anderson (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd need a look at the numbers that are being referenced and the underlying assumptions that surround the $.10/mile number. From my experience, it seems _entirely_ possible that the $.10/mile and the $.40-.50/mile figures are different numbers that are being conflated on purpose (i.e. cost per seat mile and cost per passenger mile are being intermixed). We've seen this before a little too often (and indeed, we've all seen this before).

Also, sadly verging into ad hominem but relevant insofar as the presentation of the facts, the author showed, in his writing, a remarkable ability to come across as a high-handed jerk.


----------



## leemell (Apr 30, 2012)

Anderson said:


> I'd need a look at the numbers that are being referenced and the underlying assumptions that surround the $.10/mile number. From my experience, it seems _entirely_ possible that the $.10/mile and the $.40-.50/mile figures are different numbers that are being conflated on purpose (i.e. cost per seat mile and cost per passenger mile are being intermixed). We've seen this before a little too often (and indeed, we've all seen this before).
> 
> Also, sadly verging into ad hominem but relevant insofar as the presentation of the facts, the author showed, in his writing, a remarkable ability to come across as a high-handed jerk.


AMEN!


----------



## guest (May 1, 2012)

As the Orange COUNTY Register opposes even government funding for schools--for years it would not call schools 'public schools' but instead said 'tax-supported schools' I wouldn't pay a penny's worth of attention to anything written in that piece of garbage. It has lobbied vociferously against Metrolink, buses--anything that a government might reasonably do for citizens.


----------

